

Most stars are actually born as two seperate suns - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/double-stars-succumb-to-fatal-attraction-1.11483

======
mooism2
Link text is wrong: the article claims that most short-period binary stars
merge to form a single star, NOT that most single stars were formed from the
merger of a short-period binary star.

~~~
ananyob
Link text should have said 'Many' stars are born as two separate stars. That
is consistent - it's not clear to me what proportion of single stars started
off as binaries - probably not 'most', I admit. The implication of the paper,
though, is that many stars around now that we think of as 'single stars'
started life as binaries.

